# Is a platinum white = metallic opaque white?



## kilgore (Oct 26, 2012)

See title


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Opaque you will see a bit more pink on the body, possibly clearer fins.. metallic is a bit fuller in color. Both would be shiny.. and sometimes mislabeled as they do look very similar.

Platinum; opaque


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Genetically white opaque is a version of steel blue. Physically they look milk white, sometimes shiny but often not. While a platinum is opaque + metallic - physically they often look pinkish white, golden white - always shiny.


----------



## kilgore (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you - but when the IBC standard talks of metallic opaque white is that another name for platinum, or is that just a shiny version of opaque?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not really sure as I'm not into IBC nor shows. But I do know that some breeders have managed to create a metallic paper white color - it doesn't fit the original platinum criteria. I don't think this is a color class of its own because I think it is rather rare so it is classified as base light colored.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

indjo said:


> I'm not really sure as I'm not into IBC nor shows. But I do know that some breeders have managed to create a metallic paper white color - it doesn't fit the original platinum criteria. I don't think this is a color class of its own because I think it is rather rare so it is classified as base light colored.


i've been seeing them more and more on ebay and aquabid these days...trying to procure one, but people always end up bidding them out of my price range.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Everyone wants them. LOL 
Clean shiny paper white are difficult to produce. They need to retain the metallic aspect but eliminate all metallic related colors (irid). Wrongly kept (not really sure), they will develop black patches - too much sunlight is one cause.

If possible get a less "pure" color from that batch - something others don't want. Inbreed siblings and you should produce equally gorgeous whites.


----------

